# nitric oxide + creatine (ok to do?)



## cluemein (Jan 4, 2007)

Question, anyone see any issues/causes for concern with taking:
-creatine mono
-whey
-nitrix (bsn brand of nitric oxide)
-no-xplode

The top two I currently take (whey and creatine), the bottom two I was going to try for a bottle's worth of product in addition to my current program.   It sounds like nitrix performs some things similar to creatine, so thats where my real concern is - if its too much of a good thing.   I figured I'd try both bsn products at once or wouldn't try either.

Thanks!


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 4, 2007)

That sounds fine to do. No-xplode doesn't have that much creatine in it, so the mono would be fine.


----------



## emitecaps (Jan 4, 2007)

nitrix and no-xplode seem a bit redundant so perhaps you can lower your dose of each. Otherwise there shouldn't be anything wrong with combining all those supps.


----------



## zombul (Jan 5, 2007)

cluemein said:


> Question, anyone see any issues/causes for concern with taking:
> -creatine mono
> -whey
> -nitrix (bsn brand of nitric oxide)
> ...



I don't really see anything harmful if thats what your asking.


----------



## ebrake74 (Jan 5, 2007)

I would be selective with my NO-Explode because of the massive stimulant effect (caffiene).


----------



## cluemein (Jan 5, 2007)

ebrake74 said:


> I would be selective with my NO-Explode because of the massive stimulant effect (caffiene).



What do you mean selective - do you mean only use it before workouts? (thats what I do)   If I don't train on a day I don't use it, at least thats my plan while I trial the two products.


----------



## cluemein (Jan 5, 2007)

zombul said:


> I don't really see anything harmful if thats what your asking.



That was my main question, if anything was eyebrow raising about it.   I found lots of info about the separate products themselves, but not a lot on the mixing/interactions of them.   I thought it should be a fairily safe combo, just wanted to put it out there.   Thank you!


----------



## ebrake74 (Jan 5, 2007)

Exactly before workouts is perfect for explode...I will have a glass occasionally on off days in substitute for coffee or half dose if I feel like I need a pick-me-up.


----------



## cluemein (Jan 8, 2007)

cluemein said:


> Question, anyone see any issues/causes for concern with taking:
> -creatine mono
> -whey
> -nitrix (bsn brand of nitric oxide)
> -no-xplode



I won't be finishing the bottle of nitrix.  I had a couple drinks two evenings ago, and I suddenly could feel veins throbbing in my head and felt like I would pass out any moment.  Once that passed (20 min later) I drove home - totally sober/unbuzzed.  I didn't take any the next day, but the day after that I decided to give it another try in the morning on an empty stomach.    About lunch time that day I again felt the throbbing, no alcohol to blame this time, and on both occassions I had been drinking water regularly.

Feeling veins pulsing in your head is uncool... so that supplement is not for me.  I will say that I had started to notice differences/benefits from it, but those were uncool side affects!   Thats my experience for what its worth.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 8, 2007)

cluemein said:


> I won't be finishing the bottle of nitrix.  I had a couple drinks two evenings ago, and I suddenly could feel veins throbbing in my head and felt like I would pass out any moment.  Once that passed (20 min later) I drove home - totally sober/unbuzzed.  I didn't take any the next day, but the day after that I decided to give it another try in the morning on an empty stomach.    About lunch time that day I again felt the throbbing, no alcohol to blame this time, and on both occassions I had been drinking water regularly.
> 
> Feeling veins pulsing in your head is uncool... so that supplement is not for me.  I will say that I had started to notice differences/benefits from it, but those were uncool side affects!   Thats my experience for what its worth.



It sounds like you were dehhydrated.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah thats some crazy shit.  There may have been more at play than you realize.


----------

